# Hunting coyotes



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well just got back from another coyote hunting trip. Although it has been a bit slow we did manage to get 2 dogs, 1 badger and a few jacks. Should of had about 6 dogs but no matter what excuses we can come up with we just plain missed.  
Anyway instead of clogging up this forum with pictures we have created a facebook page for all of our photos and videos. I encourage everyone to check it out and become fans of it!
http://www.facebook.com/pghunting
Sorry about the plug! :mrgreen:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------

